# Alloy wheel touch up paint - which one & how do I find a match...?



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

You may have seen on another post that I had my wheels damaged (can only assume it was when having tyres fitted.):wall: I didn't notice this before... But it does draw my eye to it and would like to touch it up and more importantly protected.

















I assume I would need something with a small brush or use something like a toothpick. But what paint to get and from where?
Also is there any tips or techniques anyone can recommend for doing this awkward spot?

Also I have some clear lacquer from a three pen halfords touch up kit (primmer, paint, lacquer). Can that be used on the paint once it's dry?

All ideas/ comment welcome.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

wheelpaints.co.uk


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry can't help but nice wheels. Like to see the whole car if poss.


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

You could show them to the people who damaged them and get them to compensate you for having them done professionally. 

I'd be raging if they damaged my wheels.

Worth a try.


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

Dave^ said:


> wheelpaints.co.uk


Thanks, but aren't these guys mainly for OEM paint? Also I only really need a touch up pen type...

Dropped them an e-mail a few days ago but no reply. There is no contact number either.



CupraRcleanR said:


> Sorry can't help but nice wheels. Like to see the whole car if poss.


Could post a pic, but it's not a Cupra-R if that's what you were hoping for? :wave: It's a E46 BMW.



eddiel34 said:


> You could show them to the people who damaged them and get them to compensate you for having them done professionally.
> 
> I'd be raging if they damaged my wheels.
> 
> Worth a try.


Believe me if that was a possible option I would be doing that. My own fault for not having them fitted at a alloy wheels place.


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Damn I nearly guessed E46 M3 from the discs......... That must mean you have my favourite BBS wheels, are they the CH ? COme on give us a full pic !

This subject is one close to me, I to am doing some wheel repairs and need to find paint, I have had exacctly the same contact problems with Wheel Paints though I have had a resonse from them after chasing. I have the 19" CSL wheels on mine and want a paint match, I would imagine your's are a similar colour. Anyway if it helps here is the response I have had from them so far. 

Having viewed the pictures I am not sure of the colour as it can be one of 2.
BMW stock silver or Power silver.
Stock silver is Identified by a small metal flake Power silver has almost no flake and is not often visable to the Eye.
Unfortunately power silver is a very difficult process for seasoned Wheel refurbishers let alone DIY.
Power silver is a waterbased product and does not come in an aerosol As the propellant effects the silver.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

There are so many different paints used on wheels its crazy. I have been doing the wheels on my 06 vectra sri 17", dads 07 astra sri xp with 18" wheels and my sisters 08corsa sxi with 16" wheels you would think they would be the same colour wouldnt you all being vauxhall, all standard vauxhall wheels made by Ronal. 
I first got a can mixed up for the corsa wheels by a place who used swatches as the wheels were on the car the colour was wrong, I have photos of who wrong on the wheel refurb guide. The place asked me to leave a wheel with them so they could match it perfectly and they did. You can't tell the diffence between the colours now it was a perfect match. I thought the paint was the same on my vectra wheels so i tried it and it was wildly different, I even tried the other paint and tat was wwrong also. So that wheel went in to be matched as well. I tried all 3 colours on the astra wheel and again none matched so that wheel went in and I now have 3 different cans of paint one for each wheel. 

So my advice would be take the wheel to an auto paint mixing place and get them to do a match for you, they can even vary the amount of metal flake in there to et a better match even the size if the flake there are so many variables. For application then ****tail stick is easiest and more accurate, I wouldnt bother with clear coat on them as you will need to wet sand and polish and in those areas with the tyres on that is going to be difficult.


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Litte John - Doesn't say your location so just wondering where your autopaints people where that did the colour matching for you ?


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

Fastmonkey said:


> Damn I nearly guessed E46 M3 from the discs......... That must mean you have my favourite BBS wheels, are they the CH ? COme on give us a full pic !


Not quite, but you'd be forgiven as they're very similar brakes to an M3.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Cupra-R said:


> You may have seen on another post that I had my wheels damaged (can only assume it was when having tyres fitted.):wall: I didn't notice this before... But it does draw my eye to it and would like to touch it up and more importantly protected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the wheel is German then the manufacturer is Wurth. :thumb:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Fastmonkey said:


> Litte John - Doesn't say your location so just wondering where your autopaints people where that did the colour matching for you ?


They are just round the corner in Farnworth near Bolton so a little to far for you to travel. but check out your local yellow pages or seach for body shop supplies in your area.


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

I still have no reply from wheelpaints.co.uk, should I just cover it with lacquer or nail varnish and be done with it?!


----------

